# Can't play dolby digital through optical output



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Hello, I have a Pioneer DV-606d DVD player but the only way that I am able to play DVD's in Dolby Digital is through the multi-channel analog output. I am able to play DTS through the optical ouptput but when I'm unable to play anything else through it. My receiver is an Onkyo TXSR703, but I had the same problem on my old receiver. I really don't know a lot about home theater equipment so I guess I'm kind of a newbie any help is appreciated.


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

Go into the Pioneer DV-606d DVD players menu setup and see if it has been set to output DD 5.1.


----------

